# interesting video



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

will this mmake the wood mold if the mc is around 15%? just curious with the humidity in the air...


----------



## ibpdew (Nov 18, 2012)

At 15%he might be ok but I struggle with his thought process. If he gets much heat and moisture generated, how will he get rid of moisture? Why wouldn't he use black plastic to generate more heat/moisture? Does he give you any feedback as to end result? 
PS- I still think Darin's plans are the way to go. I'm now building a Charles Brock walnut rocking chair with wood ran thru Darin's kiln.


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

Doubt there'd be a problem with mold, but the powder post beetles around here would have a feast. When pre-drying, there is no air circulation across the bottom or top of the stacks, so I'd think there would be uneven drying. And as ibpdew pointed out, where does the moisture go when the entire pile is wrapped in that plastic cocoon? Maybe we need to stay tuned for Part 3. Jim B. knows his stuff, so there's got to be more to it.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

Post Oakie said:


> Doubt there'd be a problem with mold, but the powder post beetles around here would have a feast. When pre-drying, there is no air circulation across the bottom or top of the stacks, so I'd think there would be uneven drying. And as ibpdew pointed out, where does the moisture go when the entire pile is wrapped in that plastic cocoon? Maybe we need to stay tuned for Part 3. Jim B. knows his stuff, so there's got to be more to it.


u know this guy???

i had also seen a video by bclogstairandrail and he wrapped it up streight off the saw and poked holes in the bottom.

my situation is, i have wood thats at 15% that ive had for 3 years. i also have wood thats sat for 8 months thru our 100 degree summer amnd whem u cut it its 15% as well. ive built benches and such out of the 3 year old stuff and not had any noticible problems. i also have kiln dried 2x8s off shipping crates that are around 14-15%. ive built and sold many things with this and everyones pleased with there stuff even to this day. just wondering now...we have some hellacious summers here in middle GA and we roast and have high humidity.


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

Wood will only air dry comparable to the average relative humidity-- usually around 15% moisture content in most places.

It isn't the temperature that dries out the wood (though above 140 degrees it kills bugs), but the fact that warm air has more ability to hold moisture-- and you need circulation of drier air going through the wood pile. Otherwise you have the same warm, moist air going through it over and over with no drying taking place.

Many traditional furniture designs accommodate the movement of wood as it adjusts to drier indoor conditions. Trestle tables and frame cabinets are a good examples. If what you're building is holding up, then keep on keeping on!


----------

